# Do ya need a SW1200 for the backyard



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Available for sale at the Age of Steam Roundhouse Museum. Will make a nice addition for your backyard.

Bill

Age of Steam Roundhouse Museum has determined that two EMD SW1200's No.1202 (1954) and No.1205 (1955) are surplus for AOSRM needs.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

so a fan could get a matching set for the backyard ?? alright !


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I can’t imagine what it would cost to ship them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe by rail.....?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

wvgca said:


> so a fan could get a matching set for the backyard ?? alright !


Yep, two would make a great addition to the backyard. They really look in great shape, looks like they may have been restored at one time.

Bill


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

do you have any kind of a link to them ?? just curious to see what they look like ..


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

A link would have helped so we could see the offerings.

Do these have friction bearings?
That could present a problem with moving them as I believe none of the big railroads will accept equipment for movement unless that equipment has roller bearings.

Probably easier to take them off the trucks, then put the body on one flatcar and the trucks on another, and move the engine that way.


----------

